

Egyptian court bans YouTube for a month - 001sky
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/egyptian-court-bans-youtube-for-a-month/2013/02/09/e1664b6a-72c9-11e2-ac36-3d8d9dcaa2e2_story.html

======
mkhattab
I like Hamza Yusuf's take on this matter [1], regarding free speech in the
Arab world and in general. I think this is a stupid move on the part of the
government. It's making them look like clowns and easily manipulated
simpletons.

[1]: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE7FZmpVhtA>

~~~
diego_moita
I don't. He basically invokes the right of people of being offended and
demands this right to be protected by law: anti-defamation laws, anti-
desecration laws, anti-racism laws, etc.

As a person of Latin American heritage I don't want anyone to be arrested for
saying Chicano or Cucaracha. I can handle offenses. Muslims should be able to
do the same.

~~~
mkhattab
I think his main point is that while this country has risen above racial
denigration and there are consequences to racial hate speech, there aren't any
to religious hate speech. Also, free speech is _restricted_ if it is directed
to lead to "imminent lawless action and is likely to incite or produce such
action" (Brandenburg v. Ohio)[1].

[1]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hate_speech#United_States>

~~~
diego_moita
> free speech is restricted

Where I live (Brazil) there are, regrettably, a lot more restrictions to free
speech than in the U.S.. But I don't think one error is justification for
another one.

> free speech is restricted if it is directed to lead to "imminent lawless
> action and is likely to incite or produce such action"

Ok, I can accept this. But I don't understand how mocking a religion leads to
"imminent lawless action".

------
maeon3
“It seems to me a certainty that the fatalistic teachings of Mohammed and the
utter degradation of the Arab women are the outstanding causes for the
arrested development of the Arab. He is exactly as he was around the year 700,
while we have been developing.”

-General George S. Patton

~~~
mkhattab
Interesting that you quoted an outspoken racist and anti-semite. I'm guessing
you believe in a "clash of civilizations" existential conflict between Muslims
and Westerners, right?

~~~
001sky
_Interesting that you quoted an outspoken racist and anti-semite_

\-- Have your read the history of 20th Century Warfare?

------
camus
dont like it ? dont watch it. Nobody forces you to watch that video or to read
"Mein Kampf" ( though strangely "Mein Kampf" is a best seller in the arab
world , like "the protocol of the elders of zion" ... )

